# Preparar cables para estar sumergidos



## tcu (Jun 30, 2015)

Hola, me he comprado un motorcito eléctrico, de esos que trabajan sumergidos, pero resulta que los cables que tienen son muy cortos, debo realizar un empalme para alargarlos, y la zona del empalme me va a quedar sumergida...Me pregunto si hay algún procedimiento concreto para evitar que haya un corto al sumerger esa parte en agua, o si basta simplemente sellar bien esa zona con cinta aislante o tubo termotráctil...la verdad es que me temo que ni con cinta ni con tubo va a quedar "del todo" aislada, y no se si los cables que deban estar sumergidos serán "especiales"...Doy por hecho que los que trae la bomba (cortos) sí que pueden estar sumergidos para que la bomba pueda trabajar...
Gracias por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 30, 2015)

Hola.

Realizas la soldadura o unión entre los cables del motorcito y el cable para la extensión y le aplicas silicón de forma que no quede algun hueco donde pueda entrar el agua.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2015)

Hay termoretracril que lleva como una silicona que se funde al calentar. Ponle fino a cada hilo y gruesa para el conjunto del cable.


----------



## josemaX (Jun 30, 2015)

Y luego le puedes dar además unas vueltas de cinta autovulcanizante (bien apretada) desde unos 10 cm antes y después del empalme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2015)

Si trabaja con 5V no habrá mayores problemas , en cambio si lo hace a 220 V habrá que tomar precauciones extremas !


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 30, 2015)

tcu dijo:


> Hola, me he comprado un motorcito eléctrico, de esos que trabajan sumergidos, pero resulta que los cables que tienen son muy cortos, debo realizar un empalme para alargarlos, y la zona del empalme me va a quedar sumergida...Me pregunto si hay algún procedimiento concreto para evitar que haya un corto al sumerger esa parte en agua, o si basta simplemente sellar bien esa zona con cinta aislante o tubo termotráctil...la verdad es que me temo que ni con cinta ni con tubo va a quedar "del todo" aislada, y no se si los cables que deban estar sumergidos serán "especiales"...Doy por hecho que los que trae la bomba (cortos) sí que pueden estar sumergidos para que la bomba pueda trabajar...
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda!!



Lo corto de ese cable, *sospecho, que no es casual.*.
*Debe ser la mayor profundidad a la que puede trabajar ese motor.*
Hay que tener en cuenta, que a mayor profundidad, mayor presión.

De nada vale aislar perfectamente la unión de cables, *si te va a entrar agua por el eje.*


Es solo una opinión, originada en el sentido común.

Ya que dudo, que esa bomba, tenga acople magnético, lo que le permitiría trabajar a cualquier profundidad.


----------



## tcu (Jul 1, 2015)

Pues muchísimas gracias a todos...Es un motorcito muy pequeño, funciona a 3 V, y creo que sí que tiene acople magnético...El problema de aislar bien bien los cables es sobre todo para que no se disuelva cobre en el agua: lo uso para añadir agua a un gambario, y como el agua lleve cobre se me mueren todas las gambas...Mil gracias otra vez por vuestra ayuda (muy útil).


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2015)

Podrías empezar por dar todos los datos. Pensé que era una bomba de verdad


----------



## tcu (Jul 1, 2015)

Pues me viene genial toda la información que me habéis dado, la verdad.


----------



## Yónixon (Jul 2, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Podrías empezar por dar todos los datos. Pensé que era una bomba de verdad


Lo mismo pensé, que se trataba de una bomba sumergible para pozo profundo, de 1/2HP para arriba, de esas que se usan en riego. 

Por eso es importante *poner TODOS los datos* relevantes en cuanto a lo que se desea hacer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2015)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...a=X&ei=jQOWVYzABYejwATbwIPoDw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 2, 2015)

¿De donde sacaron que era una bomba "de verdad"?


"me he comprado un* motorcito eléctrico*"


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 2, 2015)

yo digo que la mejor forma de hacer un sello perfercto sumergible es silicon de juntas para motor

es muy resistente termicamente, vulcaniza rapido y es buen dielectrico


----------



## Yónixon (Jul 3, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> ¿De donde sacaron que era una bomba "de verdad"?
> 
> 
> "me he comprado un* motorcito eléctrico*"


Yo por mi parte sí lei el "motorcito eléctrico", sin embargo yo lo atribuí a que era de pequeña potencia, le salió súper barato, le gusta utilizar diminutivos o qué se yo. 
*
Ya aportando al tema:*
Tratándose de una bombita de agua a 3V pues es suficiente cubrir las conexiones con silicón, de esa que se aplica caliente con una pistolita; usando termofit (termocontraíble) del diámetro adecuado y bien colocado, incluso dos capas de distintas longitudes para sellar bien los cables, o hasta con barniz para motores eléctricos. Son algunas ideas. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2015)

Debe de ser deformación del lenguaje, mi madre todo lo dice en diminutivo. Ha llegado a decir "una cucharita grande".
Por otro lado un motor de 1/2 CV para mi es un motorcito. Motor ya sería de 4 o 5 CV.
Por eso si uno dice " un señor de 1,70m" mejor que decir "alto o bajo" porque si yo mido 1,10 igual pienso que es alto, si mido 1,90 seguramente no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2015)

Cucharita chica = café
Cucharita grande = te 

Cuchara chica = postre
Cuchara grande = sopa

Cucharón chico = puchero 

Sabia su madre


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2015)

También está el cucharoncito y el chaquetoncito, que es algo así como en viejoven


----------

